# Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*

					Zum Jahresende haben wir viele gute Nachrichten für PCGH-Leser. So haben wir einen überarbeiteten Aboshop veröffentlicht, der viele Vorteile mit sich bringt. Erstmals bieten wir nun auch direkt PDFs von Monats- und Sonderausgaben an, außerdem können Sie nun auch per Paypal zahlen. Mit Ihrem Login für den Webshop können Sie sich auch in den Apps oder im Webbrowser anmelden - und anders herum. Und für Digitalabonnenten gibt es auch gute Nachrichten.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*

Man kann nun für einen Betrag X die aktuelle PCGH als PDF herunterladen und lesen?

Super! Ich bin begeistert (das ist keine Ironie, ehrlich), auch als jemand der die Papiervariante bei Büchern und Magazinen bevorzugt.

Endlich gibt es ein legales Angebot, das den gleichen Komfort bietet wie es bisher nur illegale Methoden hatten.
Hoffentlich nehmen sich viele daran ein Beispiel.


----------



## Jooschka (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*

Das einzige, was noch fehlt, ist die Möglichkeit, als Abonnent auf bereits auf HEFT-CD veröffentlichte "alte Hefte" als PDF online zugreifen zu können XD
und die Heft DVD fehlt mir bei der PDF auch irgendwie ^^
Super Sache!


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*

Werde es mir mal genauer anschauen aber klingt schon mal sehr gut


----------



## Kondar (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*

Werde ich mir mal anschauen.
Für eine akt. Abo würde ich mich wieder über ne Präme wie damals bei der Logi. G15 refresh freuen.

Ansonsten :
Wie siehts aus mit den Uralten Ausageben (~2000)  als Jahres PDF zum günstigen Preis?


----------



## Erok (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*

Hi 

nun, ich hab ja mittlerweile schon die zweite digitale Ausgabe inklusive der PDF-Datei dazu 

Gab zwar anfangs kleinere Schwierigkeiten mit der App, aber das wurde auch sehr zeitnah von den computec-Mitarbeitern gelöst  

Und da ich nicht mehr weiter zig Hefte zuhause liegen haben wollte, die sowieso irgendwann mal im Müll landen werden, ist für mich das Digi-Abo ein echter Kracher 

Nur schade, daß wir als Digi-Abonnenten keinen Zugriff auf die DVD-Inhalte haben, also die Videos. Wenn man die exklusiv noch auf  der PCGH-Homepage ansehen könnte, wäre das wirklich klasse 

Und auch etwas schade finde ich, daß man das Spiel so nicht mehr dazu bekommt, bzw den Key zum jeweiligen Game.

Denn für reine Digi-Abo`s habt ihr ja insgesamt weniger Kosten als für die Heft-Ausgabe, wenn man Material-Kosten und Versandkosten dazu rechnet 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Hombracho (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*

Ich würde eine App für Windows 10 (Mobile) begrüssen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*



Jooschka schrieb:


> Das einzige, was noch fehlt, ist die Möglichkeit, als Abonnent auf bereits auf HEFT-CD veröffentlichte "alte Hefte" als PDF online zugreifen zu können XD
> und die Heft DVD fehlt mir bei der PDF auch irgendwie ^^
> Super Sache!



Du kommst als Abonnent doch an die Jahresarchive, wenn Du dich in der App anmeldest?



Kondar schrieb:


> Werde ich mir mal anschauen.
> Für eine akt. Abo würde ich mich wieder über ne Präme wie damals bei der Logi. G15 refresh freuen.
> 
> Ansonsten :
> Wie siehts aus mit den Uralten Ausageben (~2000)  als Jahres PDF zum günstigen Preis?



Die gabs doch für alle Leser im Rahmen des Jubiläumsspecial kostenlos - wenn man sich registriert.


----------



## ile (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*

Zusätzlich PDF : finde ich super! Solange es keine Ausrede ist, die App zu vernachlässigen. Als Zusatz finde ich es aber super und einen echten Mehrwert.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*

Das blöde an eurer Digitalversion als iOS App ist die miserable Qualität. Auf dem iPad Air waren die Schriften schon nicht scharf, auf dem iPad Pro macht es überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr, irgendein Computec Magazin zu lesen. Warum knausert ihr so mit den dpi? Sogar unsere regionale Tageszeitung als ePaper mit dem letzten Update aus 2013 (!) ist höher aufgelöst als euer Magazin und liest sich auf dem Pro knackscharf. 
Ganz ehrlich: Für einen Verlag, der sich auf Technikmagazine spezialisiert hat, ist die Qualität der Digitalversion etwas peinlich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer sich die Screenshots mal Fullscreen anschaut und die Schriften heranholt, der sieht, dass selbst die Schrift unserer ollen Stolberg Zeitung schärfer ist, als die der PCGH. 
Da solltet ihr ganz dringend nachbessern.
Und das betrifft wie gesagt nicht nur PCGH, sondern alle Digitalversionen von Computec Magazinen, also beispielsweise auch die Games Aktuell o.Ä.
So bekommt ihr von mir als reinem Digitalleser jedenfalls kein Geld mehr für euer Magazin.


----------



## hanfi104 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man kann nun für einen Betrag X die aktuelle PCGH als PDF herunterladen und lesen?
> 
> Super! Ich bin begeistert (das ist keine Ironie, ehrlich), auch als jemand der die Papiervariante bei Büchern und Magazinen bevorzugt.
> 
> ...


Komfort und Paypal schließen sich bei mir leider aus.
Warum NUR Paypal
Kann mir leider nichts kaufen, und Lokal finde ich praktisch auch keine PCGH Zeitschrift.
In der Androidapp ist das lesen leider sehr umständlich und macht auch absolut kein Spaß


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*

ich kauf mir lieber die Print

mit nem Tablet kann man keine Fliegen erschlagen

naja man kann schon ... sollte es aber wohl lieber nicht testen xD


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach komm, EIN Tippfehler kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann muß ich mich (für den Browser-Konsum am PC, jedes mal->) auf der entsprechenden  (Shop) Webseite anmelden, um auf die (gekauften) Inhalte zugreifen zu können (also keine Implementierung hier auf der Seite)? Und das Digital-Only in der Rubrik Digital+Print-Kombi zu "verstecken" ist auch nicht so wirklich optimal. 



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Komfort und Paypal schließen sich bei mir leider aus.


Watt? Wie kann man komfortabler als mit Paypal (Mausklick) zahlen? Per Gedankenkraft? 


> Warum NUR Paypal


Gut, hat Potential zum Ausbau, aber als größter und bekanntester Anbieter ist Paypal schon mal nicht schlecht. ^^


----------



## Palmdale (7. April 2016)

*AW: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*

Ich finds wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt super. Allerdings möchte ich weder auf die gratis Spiele und insbesondere die Videos verzichten, weshalb ich mit dem Kombi Upgrade derzeit liebäugel. 
Hervorragend und Nonplusultra wäre die Implementierung wie bei der Gamestar. Als All inklusive Plus Nutzer werden nach der Abmeldung die Zusatzinhalte freigeschaltet, sowohl Heftarchiv, Premiumvideos und Bezahlartikel.


----------



## trucker1963 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Neuerungen für PCGH-Leser: PDF-Ausgaben, vereinheitlichtes Login, neuer Aboshop mit Paypal*

Habe schon auf die Kombi geupgradet , läuft aber nicht rund . Die App läuft nicht richtig , findet die aktiven Abos nicht. Habe schon bei der Serice Hotline angerufen , die haben mich aber an den E-Mail Support für die App verwiesen ( bei der App können sie nicht helfen ). Bei der Prüfung der neuen Abo-Nummer fürs Digital- Abo gibts bei der Eingabe in meinem Konto auch nur fehlermeldungen . E-Mail an den App-Support schon vor Tagen geschrieben aber keine Antwort und das für bald steigende Preise . Alles zusammen echt mau .




P.S. Vielleicht liest ja hier jemand von der Redaktion mit und kann den Support ja mal etwas beschleunigen


----------

